# ¿Variables use para instalar xorg?

## CRC-_-

Hola a tod@s estoy empezando con gentoo Linux, ya tengo instalado el sistema base y ahora quiero instalar xorg y un administrador de ventanas openbox. Mi duda es la siguiente ¿Qué tengo que poner en la variable use del archivo /etc/portage/make.conf? La tarjeta gráfica que tiene mi equipo es una sis. Soy novato con gentoo pero en archlinux me manejo bastante bien. Saludos y gracias por leerme.

P.D-1: Estoy siguiendo el manual de xorg https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration/es.

P.D-2: Me puede explicar para que sirve la variable use, me he leido la wiki http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2 pero no lo comprendo aun muy bien.

----------

## pelelademadera

las use son soporte a X cosa.

por ejemplo, si compilas con opengl activado, lo que tenga soporte para opengl va a funcionar o no con opengl, pero va a ser apto para hacerlo, sin la use activada, no lo va a ser.

hay montonaso de use, y dependen de cada paquete.

otras use son para complementos de determinada aplicacion, otras son para soporte a certos lenguajes de programacion, otras como por ejemplo symlynk en el kernel, hace que despues de compilarlo linkee esas sources que instalaste con /usr/src/linux (pero no compila ni instala nada)

en fin, que flag queres saber?

----------

## Localhost-29A

Yo también soy nuevo (y también vengo de arch xD), pero más o menos lo que entiendo de las USE flags es lo siguiente:

- No son necesarias para instalar algo concreto que vayas a instalar, porque incluso si tienes la use deshabilitada con un "-" delante, si haces un emerge lo ignora y te lo instala igual (a menos que tengas los paquetes enmascarados, o sean paquetes bloqueantes con algo que ya tengas instalado).

-Para instalar xorg en principio no necesitas usar ninguna USE (creo) porque de hecho en las USE flags que te vienen en meake.defautls te viene X por defecto y aunque no estuviese en teoria con hacer un emerge ya te vale.

-Las USE flags te sirven principalmente para que una vez ya tengas algo instalado, añadir ese algo a las uses y de esa forma cuando continues instalando cosas instalar las cosas opcionales (o no tan opcionales, pero que en principio no las vayan a necesitar todo el mundo) que estén relacionadas o den soporte a lo que ya tienes instalado.

Espero que te sirva de algo y sino que alguien te conteste mejor x).

PD: lo de la tarjeta gráfica para el entorno gráfico creo que no es problema, porque los drivers de la mía no me los está reconociendo (tengo un dolor de cabeza horrible con eso ahora mismo xD) y aún así el entorno gráfico me va bien.

----------

## esteban_conde

Hagamos un poco de historia, en principio era solo /etc/make.conf con varias cosas que todavia se usan pero USE="tal cual etc.." actualmente se resume en USE="X gnome systemd" si vas a instalar e entorno grafico y además te decantas por gnome si lo hicieras por kde te aconsejaria que lo pusieras ahí.

Como comento arriba esto ha evolucionado bastante y si quieres instalar la rama estable debes establecer la variable ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" o "~amd64" para la rama testing no demasiado inestable pero si más dificil de controlar a la larga ya que cada vez que actualices habrá paquetes que automaticamente se actualicen pero no sus dependencias y dará algunos problemas, esto es altamente recomendable al principio para quedar vacunado, bueno me estoy yendo por las ramas, a donde quiero llegar es a decir que actualmente portage cuando vayas a instalar un paquete determinado te advierte de que USE necesita y esto se tiene que hacer de otra forma (*sigue).

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ cd /etc/portage
> 
> esteban@localhost /etc/portage $ ls
> 
> archivos   package.accept_keywords  package.unmask  postsync.d
> ...

 

como se ve el listado de arriba contiene nobres de directorios que antes eran parametros incluidos en /etc/make.conf ahora /etc/portage/make.conf.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost /etc/portage $ cd package.use
> 
> esteban@localhost /etc/portage/package.use $ ls
> 
> elfutils  glog  gnome-mplayer  libdrm  libxml2  mesa  python  zlib
> ...

 

Este listado es de archivos con el nombre de los distintos paquetes que necesitan cierta USE y su sintaxis es:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost /etc/portage/package.use $ cat mesa
> 
> media-libs/mesa gbm
> 
> esteban@localhost /etc/portage/package.use $ 

 

(*continuación)de esta forma hay que crear un archivo para cada paquete que necesite una USE que no sea global, si fuera global si es necesario que se establezca en make.conf.

Digo todo esto por que ha cambiado un poco el método y se hace necesario cuando emitas un comado hagas caso a las salidas y advertencias que te lanza portage y sobre la marcha vayas construyendo tu entorno personalizado que es de lo que se trata.

----------

## CRC-_-

Muchas gracias por responder a tod@s, ya me a quedado más claro el funcionamiento de la variable USE. Ahora tengo que volver a instalar todo el sistema porque borre sin darme cuenta el directorio /etc/init.d y no me dejaba logearme ni con root ni con el usuario normal. Saludos ya contare si fui capaz de instalar Xorg y openbox. Gracias de veras

----------

## ensarman

por cierto si vas a hacer la instalacion con las instrucciones del handbook, recomiendo no instar GNOME intenta algun otro escritorio ya que GNOME depende mucho de systemd y eso te va a complicar la vida si eres nuevo, ya con el tiempo entenderas como instalar systemd o sino te quedarás con OpenRC .

si vienen de archlinux ya saben como funciona systemd, entonces la instalacon se les hará menos complicada pero el handbook de gentoo esta hecho para OpenRC, systemd está como otra funcion que se le puede instalar despues...

mas info:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

----------

## opotonil

Gentoo al contrario que Arch esta basado en paquetes de código en vez de en paquetes binarios, algo similar al AUR de Arch, de forma que cada vez que se instala un paquete descarga el código, lo compila y lo instala. Aquí es donde entran en juego las variables USE que indican con que opciones se va a compilar el código.

Por ejemplo en Arch a veces cuando instalas un paquete sale el mensaje "dependencias opcionales" indicando que si quieres cierta funcionalidad necesitaras instalar cierta dependencia esto en Gentoo, normalmente, se controla mediante las variables USE.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - No son necesarias para instalar algo concreto que vayas a instalar, porque incluso si tienes la use deshabilitada con un "-" delante, si haces un emerge lo ignora y te lo instala igual (a menos que tengas los paquetes enmascarados, o sean paquetes bloqueantes con algo que ya tengas instalado).
> 
> 

 

Hay dependencias opcionales y dependencias obligatorias, por ejemplo aunque en el "make.conf" tengas "-gtk" si instalas Gnome va ha instalar GTK si o si ya que no es una dependencia opcional, Gnome por narices requiere GTK. En cambio habrá otros paquetes que por ejemplo puedan tener una interfaz gráfica basada en QT o GTK en este caso si en tu "make.conf" tienes "-gtk qt" se compilara para usar la interfaz gráfica basada en QT, mientras que si en tu "make.conf" tienes "gtk -qt" ese mismo paquete se compilara para usar la interfaz gráfica GTK.

Hay mas chicha detrás de las variables USE, pero a grandes rasgos vendrían a ser lo indicado anteriormente.

Salu2.

PD: Desde que utilizo una Wandboard de servidor casero me he familiarizado con Arch (bueno Arch Linux ARM), no tengo webs para utilizar Gentoo en un cacharrin como este... No quiero imaginar lo que puede tardar en compilar. Por cierto encantado con el cacharrin, ni un ruido y la factura de la luz ha bajado cosa de 20€ (Antes usaba un HP Proliant ML150 G5) y para lo que lo uso en casa me llega de sobra (lo único que hecho en falta es la virtualización, pero con LXC me voy apañando).

----------

